# Im nervous history could b repeatin itself!! UPDATE!!!



## BABYCAREY

HI Ladies
Im on for a little advice?Help?
Im 41 and this is my 6th pregnancy! I lost my last 2 babies,both were MMC!
Both lost around 7-10wks! I think im currently either 5+2 or 9+2 im not sure? Oct period was odd!!! 
Because of my history im due a scan at my EPC 2moro afternoon at 2.30pm,im so nervous!!! The last time i was pregnant(march)i had these period like pains thur it! Even right up to the scan that showed my little babies heart had stopped!
Its just im havin those achy pains again!!! Thats why i was so surprised to b pregnant!! I was convinced my period was comin!! I spoke to a midwife yesday and she said it cud still b implantation!! Im honestly not sure!!
I kno the worry prob wont do me any good but i just cant stop thinking its happening again!!!
Does anybody else have/had these? Did all turn out ok??
Sorry if i upset anybody,but im desperate to kno
XXBabyC


----------



## ttclou25

didnt want to RR im not sure on the feelings your having but wanted to wish you luck on this pg - hopefully this little one will stickx x


----------



## SabrinaKat

I figured it was the flu but the cramps were slightly different (more stretching down there than cramps, if that makes sense). Was pregnant and am 24wks tomorrow, and so far, so good.

best wishes


----------



## BABYCAREY

Thanks very much girls for replying
I never thought it cud b stretchin!!! Im 41!! So my bits r prob a bit rusty*so to speak*lol
Thats kinda put my mind at rest a bit! Still bit nervous about scan 2moro! I kno if im only 5wks there isnt a lot they can see and will have to use the internal wand :-( yuk.........But if im more obv they'll see more!Maybe a wee heartbeat?
Im tryin to ease my mind,so had a lovely bath and then big mug of Ovaltine!! Hopefully that;ll help me sleep! Soundly!!
Will keep you posted how scan goes 2moro!! Please Dear God above and St Gerald let my baby stay!!! Please!!!!
XBabyC


----------



## SabrinaKat

good luck for tomorrow BUT please remember, it's hard to see much at 5 wks (usually not even HB at early stage), hopefully, you will get some good news/indicators that things are going ok...

best wishes


----------



## 3xscharmer

Hope everything goes okay! Just wanted to let you know my 1 successful pregnancy had tons of cramping and stretching! Could actually be a good sign! Good luck!


----------



## BABYCAREY

Hi Girls
I had my scan earlier,same Midwife as early on in yr with last pregnancy,think she was surprised to see me bk!!
She was very nice and I explained the pains,she said many pregnancies have them and it maybe nothing sinister! Told me to stop worrying!(easier said eh?)
She scanned me and there was a sack,it measured 5+6 so she said she could see a yolk! Im goin bk on Mon21st for another scan,she said i shud hopefully see a heartbeat then! She said my dates were pretty accurate for the sack size.
I asked her what were the chances of this endin in another MMC!She said 3 in a row isnt very common,but my age wudnt b doin me any favours :-(
So im gonna try real hard not to think 2 much about the past!And try think positive 
Im wishin my life away til 21st now!!!lol
XXBabyC


----------



## xAmiixLouisex

I agree that the AF cramps are probably stretching pains. I had them in early pregnancy. Fingers crossed for you, Good luck for the 21st :) x


----------



## SabrinaKat

glad to hear some good news - cross fingers for next scan -- don't let age worry you, tho -- I had an mc at 41 and am now 44 (conceived at 43), and this little one appears perfect and hardy, so age can make things harder, but not always!

best wishes


----------



## BABYCAREY

Thanks Girls
Can i ask how long ur stretchin pains lasted Ami??
Im hopin they go away soon!! Its drivin me to distraction!! Im constantly goin to loo and wiping to check! Sorry if T.M.I!!
I honestly dont think i will rest til im 12-14weeks!!! 
Its gonna b a long journey for me!But aslong as i am holdin my little beauty in July 2012 i really dont mind what i have to go thru!!
Good luck to us all
xxBabyC


----------



## 3xscharmer

Glad to hear the good news! My stretching quit sometime in the second trimester. I have an appointment on the 22nd so hopefully we'll both be hearing those beautiful heartbeats that week! Keeping my finges xed for both of us! Baby measuring on track is a really good sign, and just so you know, I had 2 m/c's before giving birth to my DD! I have since had 2 more and am once again hoping 3rd times the charm as I am currently 6+4! Good luck!


----------



## BABYCAREY

3xscharmer said:


> Glad to hear the good news! My stretching quit sometime in the second trimester. I have an appointment on the 22nd so hopefully we'll both be hearing those beautiful heartbeats that week! Keeping my finges xed for both of us! Baby measuring on track is a really good sign, and just so you know, I had 2 m/c's before giving birth to my DD! I have since had 2 more and am once again hoping 3rd times the charm as I am currently 6+4! Good luck!

Hi! :flower:
Im on egg shells waitin for the nxt scan!! It cant come around quick enough!
It sometimes feels like im goin crazy :wacko::wacko: 
I experienced these type pains last time and i had a MMC that pregnancy! Its hard not to connect the 2!!But im tryin to keep focused!I keep tellin myself im gonna have a beautiful wee baby in Summer!! Im worried about work 2!! I never carry baby well,theres always something wrong with me!
I have to tand all day n my job but im gonna say my backs killin me! Hopefully they cant say 2 much about that! I wud love to take time off becus my job is very stressful! I work in Customer Services!My blood pressure can get high listening to some people!! Esp as i cant say wht i want to bk to them!! lol
My target point at the minute is Christmas Day!! I will b 12weeks!!
Hope all goes well for you this time its so hard when we have experienced what we have aand tryin not to panic!!
Good luck,keep me posted how ur scan goes
XXBC


----------



## 3xscharmer

I so feel you on the eggshells lol! I also am making myself crazy comparing symptoms :(I can understand if you don't want to tell everyone at work, but one suggestion might be to have you doctor write you a note stating that for personal medical reasons you need to be in a low stress environment with sitting options. You might could talk to a supervisor or someone you trust and just tell them you need to to be sitting down do to you being pregnant. I actually told my work with DD at 8 weeks and told them I was high risk and needed more breaks! Technically I wasn't high risk but my ob was treating me as if I were. The point I'm rambling through here is they can't fire you for being pregnant and if you have a note from your doctor they can't fire you either! I can understand not wanting to tell work though. As far as the customers and stress, I would just remind yourself it's not worth it.Christmas is my goal too lol I hope we both have happy bouncing babies in the summer but I am a bit worried right now as I've had very little sickness with this pregnancy when I was sick as a dog with DD but nothing with my 4 m/c's and right now I'm just gagging a little here and there :(. Guess it's out of my hands though and I'm doing all I can on my end. I once read something I'd like to share with you that's become my motto: As hard as it is to keep a" bad" pregnancy, it's even harder to get rid if a" good" pregnancy! I keep telling myself if this us a" good" pregnancy those stupid everyday things won't matter and the truth is that if it's a good pregnancy I'm right!


----------



## alette

I had period like pains through 16 weeks, and this week at 20 weeks got my ultrasound which showed a healthy happy baby girl!! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sGSBZDy7BNQ

ETA: I also have a high stress, on my feet all day type of job. I told my boss the day after our BFP (about 4 weeks) because at the time I was working with cats, cleaning about 50 litter pans a day and obviously needed to stop that. She was very good at keeping a secret and did the cat rooms for me for a week while I worked in the office on paperwork. Then she switched me to dogs through september/october.. then being on my feet all day was starting to get to be too much and this month I'm just working in the office. I plan on being done working out there mid-December as it is a pretty hazardous job (Got bit by a ferret on thrusday!) and I just want to be able to not worry about things from there anymore!


----------



## BABYCAREY

Hi Girls
Thanks for ur messages
But i started to bleed last nite,i rang the Hospital and nurse said it cud b a threatened miss,and if it got worse/painful to ring bk
Had a bit more bleedin thru nite and woke up went to loo and when i wiped it went darkish brown wth bits bright red!
So rang bk and it was same nurse,she said to b honest with you it doesnt sound good,if you were to come down today you wud b waiting hours as we only have 1 doctor between 2 departments!!!And that wud b very tresful for me!
CRAZY! The Government can find money for wars and weapons and so little for health??
She gave me a appointment for 2moro mornin in EPC for scan,she said they will prob keep eye on my for wile b4 makin decision as i am so early and detectin heartbeat wud b difficult. My heart is broken in 2 ladies!!
3 in a row!! 3 within 2yrs!!!
Part of me told myself it cant happen again,that wud b so cruel,baby will b fine this time these pains r nothing!But deep down this hasnt shocked me as much as the last 2 times!!
I had to ring work and confided n a manager i trust he was very sympathetic and said just keep us updated whats happening,i feel bad becus i shud b workin 2day and its so hard to get somebody to cover shifts on Sundays!! Plus have the worry of losin pay til i go bk!!! OMG!!! Why is this happening again??? My poor Hubby just doesnt kno what to say to me,god love him,hes as destroyed as me!!
I hope this hasnt upset anybody! But wanted to let those of you who cared to reply kno what happened
Good luck in your journeys and have a happy n healthy 9month girls xx
BC


----------



## SabrinaKat

I am SO sorry, honey -- there is absolutely nothing I can say to make you feel any better, let us know how the scan goes tomorrow.....

best wishes


----------



## 3xscharmer

I'm so sorry hun. I wish I could give you a hug. I know nothing I say can make you feel better or take the pain away, but know that you are not alone! So many of us have lost too many babies and we have more strength in our pinkies than mist women have in their whole bodies because we take this pain, fall apart, then pick ourselves up and do it again! Take some time to heal, maybe talk to your doctor about testing, take care of yourself and don't lose hope! This is just so heartbreaking and I want you to know I cried when I read your post because I know that pain and helplessness hopelessness that follows. Keep me updated and please please take care of yourself. I'll say a prayer for you.


----------



## flubdub

:hugs:


----------



## BABYCAREY

Thanks so much girls for ur lovely messages :flower:
Im sitting here in total disbelief! Im so angry!!
Hard to take in that thats it! End off!!
The 1 thing keepin me half sane at the minute is that they will now test us for whatever the problem actually is!!
Horrible they would wait til the 3rd and it had to b 3 in a row b4 they investigate anything!!!
I kno im 41 now and age goes against me but hope they will go ahead with these tests for us!
I will of course keep you posted how appointment goes 2moro
XXBabyC


----------



## SabrinaKat

please don't let your age depress you! I was 43 when I conceived this little one(am 44/will be 44 when I deliver) and this was after a mc two years ago (August 2009) and two possible chemicals....

I had loads of blood work, pre-IVF (but got pregnant naturally, actually) and took metformin (for PCOS) and thyroid medication when it was realised I had an underactive thyroid the month before I became pregnant with this little fellow....I also lost weight, tried to eat healthily and we saw a fertility specialist (oh, I also quit smoking in January, but didn't smoke when was pregnant before until mc....), so age isn't really a big issue BUT if it is a third mc, then it's time to fight for more tests/all tests, to make sure and find out what it going on....

am really, really sorry....

best wishes


----------



## BABYCAREY

SabrinaKat said:


> please don't let your age depress you! I was 43 when I conceived this little one(am 44/will be 44 when I deliver) and this was after a mc two years ago (August 2009) and two possible chemicals....
> 
> I had loads of blood work, pre-IVF (but got pregnant naturally, actually) and took metformin (for PCOS) and thyroid medication when it was realised I had an underactive thyroid the month before I became pregnant with this little fellow....I also lost weight, tried to eat healthily and we saw a fertility specialist (oh, I also quit smoking in January, but didn't smoke when was pregnant before until mc....), so age isn't really a big issue BUT if it is a third mc, then it's time to fight for more tests/all tests, to make sure and find out what it going on....
> 
> am really, really sorry....
> 
> best wishes

Thank Sabrina
Im hopin they dont fob me off with more nonsense!
All i ever heard the last 2 times was we dont test until its the 3rd MC and it has to be the 3rd in a row!!!
Im worried they will say we wont test a 41 yr old woman!!! I honestly think i wud crack up!!Do you think they cud say "No we dont test ladies over 40"?
I had 3 pregnancies before my 1st MMC,they were never easy pregnancies but i always had a baby in my arms after 9months!! So i think havin 3 in a row means theres a real problem goin on!!
After the 1st MMC in Aug 09 it tuk us ages to conceive! Finally we manager it in Feb this yr but that ended in another MMC 
I said to my Hubby then that i thought they musts did sumthing wrong to me when i was knocked out for the 1st MMC(EPRC) and now more than ever i firmily believe it!! Do you think they cud say "No we dont test ladies over 40"?
Suppose only time will tell??
XXBC


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi hun, I was 39 when I had Ollie but had 5 losses between 07 and 09 with a 20 week loss many years ago, my first loss was then followed by 2 healthy children but they tested me after my 2nd loss, it wasnt concurrent and they didnt worry about my age.

I spose its all about your local health authority, age doesnt matter sometimes xx


----------



## BABYCAREY

Hello Girls 
I said i would keep you all updated with the results frm my scan!
Well my appointment was for 11.30am,didnt get taken in until almost midday!!
By that point i was so nervous i felt sick in my stomach with worry!
The midwife who called me in was the 1 who dealt with me earlier on in yr with last MMC,she was lovely
I explained what had happened over wkd and so she brought me in for a internal exam with The Wand!
I couldnt look at the screen and she said look at what i see!!
I turned around and couldnt believe my eyes!! A flicker!! She said this luks like a viable interuterine pregnancy!! She then measured and the measurements were as she put it perfect!! 
She said all luks fine,just what i would expect at this stage!!Dont worry!!
She said i was to obv take things easy and not over do it! I just lay there and cried my eyes out!! I had convinced myself the baby was gone esp after speakin to nurse yesday morning,she didnt hold out much hope!!!
I had brought my mate n with me she was outside the curtain crying!! My Hubby couldnt go as he has appointments at work!And i as sickened to my stomach with worry,thinking i had to go thru that all again!!
OMG! Girls!! I honestly think my little Angels were workin some magic for me!!
I had resigned myself to losing another Baby only to find a heartbeat!!
Im handin in a sicknote to my work!! I feel ive been handed a 2nd chance!!
I am gonna do my best and try do things right frm now on!!
It just goes to ahow that sumtimes there really is hope when you are convinced there isnt!
Thank you so much for all ur lovely messages Ladies,i cant believe im still pregnant!!!!! Woooooo hooooooooo
XXXXBabyC


----------



## alette

Woo!! That's great news!!!! I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months!!! Good luck!


----------



## 3xscharmer

UMM CONGRATS!! Eeeekk! Im so happy for you, you give me hope as I've already started counting myself out due to lack of symptoms. Iam so excited I don't even know what to say! Take it easy because you're right, this is your second chance! What was the heartbeat did they say? :)


----------



## BABYCAREY

3xscharmer said:


> UMM CONGRATS!! Eeeekk! Im so happy for you, you give me hope as I've already started counting myself out due to lack of symptoms. Iam so excited I don't even know what to say! Take it easy because you're right, this is your second chance! What was the heartbeat did they say? :)

I kno!!! What a shocker!!! Im still on a high!!
I said i didnt have sore boobs and that sickness had gone,and she laughed and said not everybody has symptons!! And they dont always stay that long!!! Which is funny,becus i had none over wkd and then last nite it felt like somebody was stabbin my boobs!! Plus queasy!! Go figure??Huh??
She never listened or measured heart rate! But said all is as it shud b at this stage.
Just made my day!!
Im laughin at my Hubby here,Ireland have just qualified for nxt yrs footie in Poland,but its in summer!!lol This little 1 is due July2nd!!! Doubt he b flying anywhere but to the hospital!!!!
Im tryin not to get ahead of myself but it hard not 2!!!
Hope all ok with u!! How r u feeling otherwise?
XBabyC


----------



## angelbabymum

Just be reading your story and I'm so pleased all worked out okay. I had tears in my eyes when you said the midwife said look at what I can see!!!

I'm so pleased for you. Pregnancy after loss is so hard. I'm still anxious at 28 weeks!!!

Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months.

xxx


----------



## BABYCAREY

angelbabymum said:


> Just be reading your story and I'm so pleased all worked out okay. I had tears in my eyes when you said the midwife said look at what I can see!!!
> 
> I'm so pleased for you. Pregnancy after loss is so hard. I'm still anxious at 28 weeks!!!
> 
> Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months.
> 
> xxx

Hi 
Thank you very much!
Yes pregnancy is very hard after a mc!! I was convinced that this was goin to be my 3rd in a row!!!
Midwife said i was no different to any other woman who was in same position regarding MMC! She said you are askin the same questions! She said i have to try stay positive!! I asked about aspirin and progesterone and she said there was abs no medical evidence to prove they help a pregnancy!! Plus the consultants in my hospital wont entertain them!!!
Im still sick which i kno is a good sign,pain but it means alls good with baby!!
My friend had 1 mc last yr and is now 20wks she said she still checks everytime she wipes at the loo!! She ha had bleeding and pains thru out,but all is well in scans!! Her last 2 were very prem!! 1st was 24 wks and 2nd wa almost 28 so shes panickin incase history repeats!!
XXBabyC


----------



## Neversaynever

Just had to post on here to say amazing how we think we know what is happening...especially as it is the the pregnancy after the two MMC's.

It;s given me hope that my bleed yesterday was just a scare and my tiny poppyseed is snuggling in tight and this will be my rainbow baby too :hugs:

So blooming happy for you :hugs:

XxX


----------



## BABYCAREY

Neversaynever said:


> Just had to post on here to say amazing how we think we know what is happening...especially as it is the the pregnancy after the two MMC's.
> 
> It;s given me hope that my bleed yesterday was just a scare and my tiny poppyseed is snuggling in tight and this will be my rainbow baby too :hugs:
> 
> So blooming happy for you :hugs:
> 
> XxX

HI 
Hope all is well with you
The Midwive told me aslong as the blood isnt RED RED its nothing to worry about!! So im goin by what she told me!!
Ive still a bitta brownish blood when i wipe occassionally,but im honestly tryin not to obsess about it!! Otherwise after 2 MMCs i cud drive myself around the bend!!!
Hope all well with u
XXBabC


----------



## 3xscharmer

I see you've given everyone hope! I'm just so excited and happy for you, plus we're both due on July 2nd!!! Glad your symptoms came back! My nausea went away but I do get these moments that last for about 30 seconds. I also have on and off boob pain, headaches, dizziness and cramping. It's just that I was having all these at once and now they're really spaced out and the nausea is like once every few days. Anyway enough about me, how are you? When's your next appointment? I go in Tuesday for my ultrasound and am so nervous! But I am throwing my baby girl a birthday party this weekend so that'll keep me busy! Come on Tuesday! Love that this turned into a happy story, it just feels so unreal and it's not even happening to me lol! Funny though how we all connect and share these feelings if sadness and joy without even meeting each other! Well, I'll quit rambling now lol!


----------



## BABYCAREY

3xscharmer said:


> I see you've given everyone hope! I'm just so excited and happy for you, plus we're both due on July 2nd!!! Glad your symptoms came back! My nausea went away but I do get these moments that last for about 30 seconds. I also have on and off boob pain, headaches, dizziness and cramping. It's just that I was having all these at once and now they're really spaced out and the nausea is like once every few days. Anyway enough about me, how are you? When's your next appointment? I go in Tuesday for my ultrasound and am so nervous! But I am throwing my baby girl a birthday party this weekend so that'll keep me busy! Come on Tuesday! Love that this turned into a happy story, it just feels so unreal and it's not even happening to me lol! Funny though how we all connect and share these feelings if sadness and joy without even meeting each other! Well, I'll quit rambling now lol!

Hi
It was a shocker seeing the wee heartbeat!!! I just lay there n cried!!
I was totally convinced Baby was gone! Just goes to show we never kno!!!
Yes ive been gettin sickness and sore boobs periodically,and have gotten dizzy 2 couple times! Im not as sick as i usually am at this ppint,but midwive said some women have no symptons at all thru 9 months!! Lucky ducks ;-)
We can b each others Bump Buddy if you like? We r due on same date!!!
My nxt appointment is on Nov 28th,day after my Sons 3rd Birthday,plus im away Christmas Shopping that wkd in Belfast!!! Me and my friend are staying up in The Europa for 2 whole days!!!But will take things very easy!! Little walking n no stress 
I cant wait for my nxt scan then!! Im now comin up to the time when i lost my other 2 Wee Angels! So i am nervous!! But really tryin to keep calm and not dwell on it!
Good Luck on ur nxt visit!! Let me kno how you get on
XXBabyC


----------



## 3xscharmer

Yes, lets be buddies!! I usually am throwing up in the hospital by this point, or at least I was with my daughter. I'm just trying to concentrate on the symptoms I do have, so I was dizzy once today, naseaus for about a minute, cramping and headaches...and not to mention I'm starving constantly! Sometimes I eat a lot and sometimes I'm really hungry but eat just a little. Never been so hungry lol! So are you in maternity clothes yet? I am but only because my clothes just barley button lol! Girl that trip sounds fun! It'll be a nice treat I'm sure! I hope I'm crying with joy too on Tuesday!! Sending happy healthy vibes your way!!


----------



## BABYCAREY

3xscharmer said:


> Yes, lets be buddies!! I usually am throwing up in the hospital by this point, or at least I was with my daughter. I'm just trying to concentrate on the symptoms I do have, so I was dizzy once today, naseaus for about a minute, cramping and headaches...and not to mention I'm starving constantly! Sometimes I eat a lot and sometimes I'm really hungry but eat just a little. Never been so hungry lol! So are you in maternity clothes yet? I am but only because my clothes just barley button lol! Girl that trip sounds fun! It'll be a nice treat I'm sure! I hope I'm crying with joy too on Tuesday!! Sending happy healthy vibes your way!!

Yay!!!!! Buddy 
I have quite a few dizzy spells,and slight nausea,nothing like last time!!
Which is odd,and did worry me but midwife said you dont really need to have symptons to kno ur still pregnant!!! That was a comfort to me!!
I am very hungry!! I seem to love ham,cheese and branston pickle sarnies!!!
OMG they are scrummy!!lol
It was our middle sons 13th on Wed and theres still some choccy cake left and its gawjus!!! My Hubby said last nite my gawd when r you gonna stop eating??lol I am over weight anyway so will b fittin in Maternity v v soon!! Prob cud at the min!!lol 7 weeks 2moro!!!!
Im gonna b the size of a house by the time summer comes!! But dont really mind aslong as me and baby r ok 
By the way my names Ro
xxRo


----------



## littlebabyboy

wow just read your whole thread! thats amazing!! congrats!!


----------



## BABYCAREY

littlebabyboy said:


> wow just read your whole thread! thats amazing!! congrats!!

Hey LBB :flower:
Thank you
I still can hardly believe it!! But im tryin to take 1day at a time!!
It is a long way to my due date!! But im prayin Baby holds on!!
XBabyC


----------



## SabrinaKat

Oh, fantastic news -- just take it one day at a time, it's hard, but you can do it!

We went to Mamas and Papas today and they said that we could reserve stuff and if anything happened, then get a refund (am 25+wks and still nervous), the salesperson was really lovely and said that lots of ladies feel pressured to buy stuff, but not to worry, etc., so we sorta picked a pram out, but of course, will not buy until much, much later....

best wishes


----------



## BABYCAREY

SabrinaKat said:


> Oh, fantastic news -- just take it one day at a time, it's hard, but you can do it!
> 
> We went to Mamas and Papas today and they said that we could reserve stuff and if anything happened, then get a refund (am 25+wks and still nervous), the salesperson was really lovely and said that lots of ladies feel pressured to buy stuff, but not to worry, etc., so we sorta picked a pram out, but of course, will not buy until much, much later....
> 
> best wishes

Thank you SK
My friend is now 21wks after mmc last yr and said she is so nervous,she said shes afraid to even think of her due date! 
Its so hard not to buy wee bits n pieces,esp nowadays with money/jobs the way they r!!!
Thats very reassuring that if u did put deposit down you wud get it bk!
I kno my Mum always said it wasnt the done thing,always best to wait!
But thats v old fashioned i think!! I have2 prams frm when Ben was born,still in good nick,also kept the cutest clothe he had(just incase),but we will have to start frm scratch if this is a little lady!lol
Either way i honestly dont mind!!Theres a lot to b said for 10fingers 10toes!
XXBabyC


----------



## SabrinaKat

well...I'm scheduled for a c-section on February 19th, so the three month countdown begins TODAY, so as of tomorrow, I can say 'in less than three months, we'll meet this little fellow!...(it is tomorrow here, so yeah!) --oops, you're NI, so it's tomorrow for both of us....

as for a bed, we have a box that the cat likes -- if we put a pillow in, that should be okay, right? (I am just kidding!)

best wishes (and go to bed!)


----------



## 3xscharmer

Hi Ro! My name is Karista, you can call me kris if you like...my nickname is actually taterbug or tater for short though lol! Well, last couple of nights I've been dryheaving like crazy! Never thought I'd be so happy lol! Course thankfully it only last for a few minutes! My daughter will be 1 on the 30th of this month but shes having her party tomorrow!! Do you have a facebook too? If so karista earnest is me, picture if my little girl in a purple and green outfit is my profile pic!! I'm so jealous you're not in maternity clothes yet, I am but it's mostly bloat lol! Can't believe we'll be 8 weeks on Monday! 3 more days till my ultrasound! Glad your midwife said that, gives me comfort too thanks for sharing! Well, off to bed soooo very tired lol!


----------



## 3xscharmer

^^^ Sorry that is so scattered, pregnancy brain lol! Ment to ask how ya were today and what's up with the hunger, I'm starving all the time too lol!


----------



## BABYCAREY

SabrinaKat said:


> well...I'm scheduled for a c-section on February 19th, so the three month countdown begins TODAY, so as of tomorrow, I can say 'in less than three months, we'll meet this little fellow!...(it is tomorrow here, so yeah!) --oops, you're NI, so it's tomorrow for both of us....
> 
> as for a bed, we have a box that the cat likes -- if we put a pillow in, that should be okay, right? (I am just kidding!)
> 
> best wishes (and go to bed!)

Isnt it so excitind when ur in to nxt stage!!!
Bet you cant wait!! I will b a C section 2! I cant progress so they bring me in for a section instead!!! Never mind its well worth it when we hold our beautiful babies in our arms 
XBC


----------



## BABYCAREY

3xscharmer said:


> Hi Ro! My name is Karista, you can call me kris if you like...my nickname is actually taterbug or tater for short though lol! Well, last couple of nights I've been dryheaving like crazy! Never thought I'd be so happy lol! Course thankfully it only last for a few minutes! My daughter will be 1 on the 30th of this month but shes having her party tomorrow!! Do you have a facebook too? If so karista earnest is me, picture if my little girl in a purple and green outfit is my profile pic!! I'm so jealous you're not in maternity clothes yet, I am but it's mostly bloat lol! Can't believe we'll be 8 weeks on Monday! 3 more days till my ultrasound! Glad your midwife said that, gives me comfort too thanks for sharing! Well, off to bed soooo very tired lol!

Hi Kris,
I havent had a gr8 day so far,just feelin very queasy,want to bouk but cant!!!
Got little sleep last nite v sore bk!! I was gonna buy some new tops this wk for winter but think i will prob buy maternity now!! Be nice to have a bitta comfort! Im actually gonna b 7wks!! My due date will b July 2nd becus i cant progress and have to get C-Sections,so my actual due date is July 9th but they take me n a wk early hence July 2nd!
I am on my own today and am meant to b ironing!!! HATE IT!!!! So did a bit but im now exhausted!! I slept in until 10am!!! Still im tired now???
And i cant stop pickin at food!!! EAT EAT EAT......Im gonna b the size of a house at this rate!! Not good :-(
I am on FB will look you up later! Gonna make a cuppa Decaf Tea now,hope to stay clear of biccy jar!!lol
XXRo


----------



## SabrinaKat

It makes me feel so 'old' to hear ladies with JULY due-dates and makes it a little easier to get through 3month- wheeeeeeeeeeee!

as for the upset tummy, I found travel sweets (at Tesco) to be really good to combat that sick feeling and Gaviscon mint tablets really good -- the lemon ones are terrible, and lots of sparkling water helped...

best wishes


----------



## 3xscharmer

Good morning Buddie!! Ment to hop on yesterday but got so busy with my baby's party!! I am exhausted lol but it was so worth it! That crazy child wouldn't eat cake either, she stuck her hand in it and then tried to wipe it off on her highchair lol! When it didn't come off she became hysterical, it was so pitiful lol! I wondered how we were both due july 2nd but a week apart!! I couldn't figure it out lol! I think I'll probably be huge this go around too, I was so small and cute the first go around so I figure I'll pack on the pounds now lol! Doesn't help that I look pregnant right now either!! So, how was your weekend? Are you gonna work through this pregnancy? If so good thing you'll have some time off for the holidays!! How did the ironing go? I seem to be getting little burst of energy here and there so my house is" mostly" clean and the laundry is" mostly" done lol! Was a bit worried today and yesterday because I don't seem to be peeing as much but I have been nauseas the past 4 nights and some this morning too!! My ULTRASOUND IS TOMORROW! !! So excited and nervous, wish me luck and hope you and beanie are doing well!! Btw are you originally from ireland? My great greats came over on a boat from ireland, course he was irish but his wife was German! And then teir children mixed with native american so I'm a bit of everything lol!


----------



## 3xscharmer

Can't be buddies, was supposed to be 8+1 and am measuring 5+5 very slow heartbeat. Hurting but don't want you to get upset, this is my 5th miscarriage. Hope your bean is healthy and you have a very uneventful pregnancy.


----------



## BABYCAREY

3xscharmer said:


> Can't be buddies, was supposed to be 8+1 and am measuring 5+5 very slow heartbeat. Hurting but don't want you to get upset, this is my 5th miscarriage. Hope your bean is healthy and you have a very uneventful pregnancy.

I havent been to well last wk or so and hadnt been on,this is my 1st time on in over a wk!!
I couldnt believe ur news!! Your heart must b broke!! 
Im so sorry to hear that!! I honestly dont kno what to say??
I feel your pain xxx
Please take care of urself
BabyC


----------



## BABYCAREY

Hi Girls
I had my scan yesterday!(Mon 28th)
Was 1st to be seen at 9.30am!! But had to wait ages as the midwife was chattin about her meal out the nite b4!!!!!
I was on pins with nerves!! I was drivin my Hubby crazy!!
So after waiting a eternity i went up to her and said "Excuse me but i think im your 1st patient" She looked at me and said Oh are you? But what time is it? I said my app was for 9.30!!! Oh dear you must b my 1st then and laughed!!!
I just couldnt wait any longer without pullin my hair out! She brought us in and went thru usual paperwork.....etc
Then popped me up on bed for internal scan,i couldnt luk at screen,then my Hubby shouted Omg it that the heartbeat?Its going like the clappers!! She said yes it is!!! Very clear and very strong!! James started to cry!! So she put the sound on,he was amazed!! I lay there in shock!!! I was so unwell last wk i had convinced my self something bad had happened!!
She said my dates are same as measurments,which gave me great comfort she told me to stop frettin and discharged me frm EPC!!! I was a bit worried about that but she assures me all looks as it shud do at this point!!! 
So im now lukin 4ward to my bookin in app!! he told me i shud get my nxt scan around 14-16wks!! Seems like a lifetime away!! But i guess i have to wait???
XXBabyC


----------



## 3xscharmer

Congrats on the heartbeat and measurements!! I am just now actually starting to miscarry and am hoping to do it naturally. So you're about 9 weeks now! You know after seeing a healthy strong heartbeat the miscarriage rate goes way down! I think this is it for you, homw are the symptoms?


----------



## BABYCAREY

3xscharmer said:


> Congrats on the heartbeat and measurements!! I am just now actually starting to miscarry and am hoping to do it naturally. So you're about 9 weeks now! You know after seeing a healthy strong heartbeat the miscarriage rate goes way down! I think this is it for you, homw are the symptoms?

Thank You 3x
I am so sorry that its takin so long for you! Its heartbreakin when its drawn out!! Hopefully you will do it all urself and not need any medical assistance!
Ive been bk to the hospital since!! Bleeding and pains! They didnt have a explaination for bleed,becus when scannd all wa as it shub b!But she did say frm the scan ive quite a bit of scar tissue frm my 2 sections and that that was now attachd and pullin and wud increase as pregnancy progresses!! 
So by sounds of it its gonna b a painful 28wks ahead of me!!
But aslong as i have my baby in my arms in July thats the main thing!!
Ive still got sobe boobs,v nauseaus!Plus the pains i said b4!! Therte are horrible!! But i had my bookin in app yesday!She said dont always assume those pains are the scar tissue,if you are in doubt dont think twice goin to gynae for a scan!! Even just for reassurance
Ive another scan 2moro mornin at 9.30am,im lkuin 4ward to it,as we are plannin on tellin out families this wkd!!
I pray all goes well for you!! Hope its not too long til ur bk in 1st Tri with me
God Bless xxRo


----------



## LilDreamy

:hug: BabyCarey I cried reading your good news earlier in this thread! I am So happy for you! :D


----------



## BABYCAREY

LilDreamy said:


> :hug: BabyCarey I cried reading your good news earlier in this thread! I am So happy for you! :D

Hey Lil!!!
Its been a bumpy ride for me!!! Usually is but this time seems worse??
Im now currently 12+5!! I have my next scan 4thJan!! I cant wait!
Think im drivin Mr C crazy!!Its these pains i cant get used to!!
But i live in hope all will b ok,and i will have my healthy baby in July
How have you been?
XBC


----------



## cherrished

Massive congratulations hun xxxxx


----------



## Mrskg

Just read your thread x congrats this gives me hope I have had a mmc an 2chemicals in 6months x I have an early scan booked for 20th so living posts like this to keep me going till then x after 3healthy pregnancies ive been told they are just bad luck so let's hope my luck has changed i wonder if it's to do with age as well im 35 x suppose we'll never know that answer x can't wait to see your pic on the 4th xxxx


----------



## 3xscharmer

Hi Ro...member me? Lol!! Well, just wanted another update from you, seems like this pregnancy is going good and I am so happy for you!! I just had my first AF, took my clomid and am hopefully getting ready to ovulate so I hope I will be joining you again soon! Maybe with twins lol!! BTW what do you want, boy or girl?


----------



## Charlee

Such a nice story..update? Wishing you lots of luck.


----------

